
Ask HN: Can I trust Razer (laptops)? - gonational
I realize this is kind of a weirdly worded question, but what I’m looking for is some kind of specific reason that I should or shouldn’t trust their products.<p>Somebody I know was just using one told me that it feels kind of like a MacBook Pro, and I’ve been looking for some kind of alternative for a MacBook Pro since they launched the Touch Bar.<p>I looked up the Wikipedia and they are found in Singapore and have a headquarters in San Francisco. I’ve never heard of them until today so I don’t really have any knowledge about their trustworthiness, etc.
======
pauloppenheim
It depends what you mean by "trustworthy". The brand has existed for a long
time, primarily as a vendor of gaming accessories. They have been making
laptops for a few years now.

There are certain companies now that are very much interested in answering the
question of "trust" with more explicit criteria. One is
[https://puri.sm/](https://puri.sm/) and another is
[https://minifree.org/](https://minifree.org/) \- the trust concern there is
having an open source firmware boot process. Depending on what your needs are
behind your need for trust, this might be closer to what you're looking for.

------
wmf
The company has been around a while and their engineering team (from Oqo) is
supposed to be pretty good. They're on the Nth generation of laptops so all
the teething issues should be gone.

